# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Vyo, social robot designed to manage smart home, Media Innovation Lab, Herzliya, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Media Innovation Lab

Home page - milab.idc.ac.il/teaching/projects/vyo

----------


## Airicist

Vyo - miLAB & SK Telecom 2016

Published on May 2, 2016




> A collaboration between the IDC Media Innovation Lab (milab), Cornell Human-Robot Collaboration & Companionship Lab (HRC^2), and SK Telecom 
> 
> Credits: Guy Hoffman, Oren Zuckerman, Sung Park
> Michal Luria, Benny Megidish
> Roberto Aimi
> Maayan Polak, Leor Alon, Paul Osman

----------


## Airicist

Vyo - Social Robot for the Smart Home - Scenario Walkthrough

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> Vyo - a social robot designed to manage your smart home. 
> 
> ** Interaction Scenario Walkthrough ** 
> 
> A collaboration between the IDC Media Innovation Lab (milab), Cornell Human-Robot Collaboration & Companionship Lab (HRC^2), and SK Telecom 
> 
> Credits: Guy Hoffman, Oren Zuckerman, Sung Park
> Michal Luria, Benny Megidish
> Roberto Aimi
> Maayan Polak, Leor Alon, Paul Osman

----------

